# A couple knives I made



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello all, I am new here and just wanted to post some knives I made. Hope you like them. They are both A2 steel RC59-60 Top one is mesquite and bottom is black linen and cocobolo. I tried some more file work and a machine finish on these two. I also tried a dove tail bolster on the second one. Whatcha think?


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Man those look nice! I like the style and color of the mesquite handle knife. You should post these at the wood turning forum, there's always some good advice/responses over there.

Willie


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

I love that first one! The top of the blade is very cool!


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Nice work. I wish I could do that.


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

awesome!!! do you sell them or just a hobbie?


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

No matter how much I want to keep one it usually ends up getting sold. I am working on one that I WILL keep.


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice job, look great!

GED


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice.......WTG...


----------



## Azle (Mar 16, 2006)

Do you make the blade also? If so how do you harden them. Great looking Knives! I have started making knives and I really enjoy it!

Azle


----------



## h_soape (Apr 9, 2006)

I have a knife from panch0 and it is awesome, I bought mine of another forum


----------



## camokid (Aug 8, 2008)

really nice work panchO. you got mad skils


----------



## Coastal Quest (Jul 12, 2006)

Where do you get the rivets for the handles/ I have some old knives that need handle replacement.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice work


----------

